# BYO Adult Night Club Venture



## Adults4Play (Feb 18, 2013)

Business Partners Required (Two Couples Only $50k each) to join 2 others in a "BYO Adult Night Club Venture" to be located within the Perth, Western Australia metropolitan area.


----------

